# Art up North !



## Bomber (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm going to be doing some Manchester Art Galleries this Friday, The Times watercolour Competition is at the Town Hall for starters. Any other tips on where to be a culture vulture in the North ??


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 12, 2005)

The British Art Show 6 @ Baltic (Newcastle-Gateshead)


----------



## schnickschnack (Oct 12, 2005)

Friday night = Stockport Art Gallery, new exhibition opening, sorry cant be more precise, but there's free drinks!
And there's a good free photography exhibition at the Whitworth by so-and-so Joshua Cooper who is very good.


----------



## soulman (Oct 12, 2005)

In Liverpool there's the Tate Modern - http://www.tate.org.uk/liverpool/ for your modern stuff and the Walker Art Gallery for your traditional stuff plus a stunning collection of Pre-Raphaelites over the water at the Lever Gallery - http://www.liverpoolmuseums.org.uk/


----------



## mauvais (Oct 13, 2005)

I saw the aforementioned Whitworth one the other day - it's black and white photography taken on a long trip around European and African coastlines. To be fair it's not exactly varied - lots of pictures of rocks and sea, basically - but it is technically very impressive and well worth a look if you like photography.


----------



## Bomber (Oct 13, 2005)

Some cracking suggestions folks, thanks. I have _'done'_ the Tate Liverpool a few times but I must try The Lever now as well ! Free drinks in Stockport  !!   

  Come on you Arty Northererners let's keep this thread going !


----------



## soulman (Oct 13, 2005)

If you're going to the Lever specifically for the Pre-Raphaelites it might be worth giving them a ring first as on the liverpoolmuseums site the Walker Art Gallery says they have a large collection too. Maybe the same collection?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 13, 2005)

best website for information on Liverpool art imho is here http://artinliverpool.com/index.htm
can be bit of a pain to navigate, i tend to head straight to the site's blog for up to the minute news


----------



## belboid (Oct 13, 2005)

the millenium galleries in Sheffield are a bit patchy, but often have good exhibitions on.  Not at the moment I must admit.  The Real Ideal which is on at the moment, is okay, ubt nothing super amazing.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 17, 2005)

Well Manchester Art gallery's quite nice, last time I went there was a pretty cool exhibiton dedicated to Manchester with some lovely instillations (sp?).  Also there is the Cornerhouse which usually has something you can stare at for a bit, and a wicked cafe. (Cornerhouse is on Oxford Road, just opposite the Refuge Assurance building, next to The Samaritans for any non Mancs fancying a look)


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2005)

yeah theres some great stuff in MAG - especially now its been done up, and is actually all (?) open!


----------



## Bomber (Oct 24, 2005)

*Manchester Art Fair ~ G-Mex*

This coming weekend [28-30/10] at the G-Mex, should be worth a visit. 

Manchester Art Show​
 Might also check out The Cornerhouse to see if the Tim Burton Corpse Bride  puppets are still on exhibition there, the cafe is always worth a visit.   

  An interesting collection of photographs put together with words by Benjamin Zephania at Manchester Art Gallery is also worth an hour of anyone's spare time especially as it is showing alongside the 'Black Victorian's' exhibition.


----------



## Firky (Oct 29, 2005)

*Newcastle*

Laing Gallery 

Festival of Visual Arts 

The Sage 

The Biscuit Factory (Biggest art store in the country)

Carling Academy


----------



## Bomber (Mar 28, 2006)

Gives thread an artistic bump


----------



## Fuchs66 (Mar 28, 2006)

Should be:
"Art thou up North"?


----------



## non stop noise (Apr 4, 2006)

*52 Roscoe Street Liverpool*

otherwise known as the 'Metaconceptual Gallery'.  find it between hardman and Duke Street.It's a graff-covered warehouse in the middle of a carpark. ongoing exhibitions of a more underground nature.

Events this Sunday the 9th:
'Living Market'
12-4 art market with stalls from Liverpool's finest and some from further afield.
5.30-7 Silent films with soundtrack from Zukanican
7-late Broken Door (live Drum and Bass) plus spesh guests.

free before 530, £3 after.


----------



## Bomber (Apr 20, 2006)

non stop noise said:
			
		

> otherwise known as the 'Metaconceptual Gallery'.  find it between hardman and Duke Street.It's a graff-covered warehouse in the middle of a carpark. ongoing exhibitions of a more underground nature.



 Interesting link, thanks !


----------



## non stop noise (Apr 20, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Interesting link, thanks !



Thanks for reminding me:

www.theartorganisation.co.uk


----------



## chio (Apr 24, 2006)

Not particularly highbrow but pretty  nonetheless - Miffy's 50th birthday at Manchester Art Gallery 

http://www.manchestergalleries.org/html/mag/mag_exhib_detail.jsp?id=1277&uri=/html/mag/mag_exhib.jsp


----------



## Bomber (Jun 15, 2006)

Off up to Liverpool this weekend to see the Bruce Naumann thing at the Tate, don't think it'll be up my street but hey! it's a day out !!


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:
			
		

> Well Manchester Art gallery's quite nice, last time I went there was a pretty cool exhibiton dedicated to Manchester with some lovely instillations (sp?).


yup, definitely worth a look


----------



## Alf Klein (Jun 15, 2006)

The Yorkshire Sculpture Park


----------



## schnickschnack (Jun 16, 2006)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> The Yorkshire Sculpture Park


I went there two weeks ago, and I was surprised how much I enjoyed it - really ncie surroundings, and great variety of art.


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 6, 2007)

*Getting to the Yorkshire Sculpture Park*




			
				Alf Klein said:
			
		

> The Yorkshire Sculpture Park






			
				schnickschnack said:
			
		

> I went there two weeks ago, and I was surprised how much I enjoyed it - really ncie surroundings, and great variety of art.






			
				me on another thread said:
			
		

> I'd love to visit the next time I'm in Yorkshire to see the new James Turrell and the new gallery, but I really don't want the hassle of renting a car for the weekend. Can you get there by bus from Wakefield?



I'll finally be Wakefield way again at the start of next week - is there a bus service - or is it a doable walk from Wakefield Westgate


----------



## belboid (Apr 7, 2007)

444 or 448 from central wakey to Beaumont Drive At Park Lane, West Bretton, and it's a short stroll from there


----------



## chio (Apr 7, 2007)

Yorkshire Sculpture Park is lovely -- I'm over that way again this week to drop someone off and it's a toss-up between going there or that telly museum at Bradford. Weather's nice, so I think I'll do the park


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 9, 2007)

Ta muchly.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 10, 2007)

Ferens Art Gallery, Hull.


----------

